# Any try these Micro Cloths from Hobby Lobby



## TonyL (Mar 20, 2014)

Now that I have a reason to go to Hobby Lobby, I also found these. $8.99 less 40% coupon. I was "afraid" to give them a try though.

Includes 6 pads: 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000 and 12000 grit.

What do you think?

Thank you!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 20, 2014)

*Forgot to attache the picture*

Hobby Lobby pads:


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 20, 2014)

For the price and the discount they are worth giving a try.  I have never used them but let us know how they work if you buy them.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 20, 2014)

Have never used them either.  Let us knon the real deal on these.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like MicroMesh, without the 1500, 1800 & 2400 grits. It is a great product.


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 21, 2014)

I've used them in the past.  Huge difference between the Hobby Lobby pads and true MM.  They were not even close.....not sure why, but they were not effective for me.  I only ever got a dull/semi-gloss finish.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 21, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> I've used them in the past.  Huge difference between the Hobby Lobby pads and true MM.  They were not even close.....not sure why, but they were not effective for me.  I only ever got a dull/semi-gloss finish.  Hope this helps.



Did you use a liquid polish after or just the pads?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 21, 2014)

I have done some testing of Alpha Abrasive's micro cloth for the owner of Alpha Abrasives.  I had the pads as shown but did not use them.  I also have their cloth sheets and actually prefer them to MicroMesh.  I was going to become their US distributor way back when but decided it did not fit in my core product line up.

Can't comment on the pads as I never liked any of the pads but their cloth was top notch, IMO.


----------



## gbpens (Mar 21, 2014)

The first three grits (1500 1800 and 2400) take out alot of scratches. The kit appears to be incomplete without them.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 21, 2014)

It's less than $10...do a product review for everyone.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 22, 2014)

*Hobby Lobby Acrylic Pads*

Well I used these twice today......I have to tell you, my experience is different than the others. I have never come close to this with the MM (maybe I don't know what I am doing....pen #13 remember). I turned the pen, dry sanded with 600 (experimenting with wet and dry), then hit then pen with the pads (wet). Between 4000 and 8000 the swirls disappeared. I continued through 12000, then polish and buffer. But I could tell through the 4000 and higher range that there were less visible scratches. Then I inspected the pen under my shop light, led light, and sun light. I thought I saw a scratch, but it was the pen design. I am going to try a very dark pen tomorrow and see if three is a charm. For $6.00 after the coupon, it's worth more tries (at least to me). And believe me, as a beginner, and hearing about the experience of others, I couldn't stop doubting my results. Here's the pen...but my photos stink ,and I made the barrel to narrow. The pen is top heavy (even after turning the top twice).

FWIW,

Tony


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 22, 2014)

Tony,  This was my experience as well with their cloth.  The cloth is the same thing as the pads, just without the foam backing.  I don't even have any MM anymore and just use Alpha's stuff.  It is good stuff made by a family business in Canada.  They do have all of the same grits as MM, it is just that particular kit that does not have them all.  They also make regular paper backed sandpaper through all the same grits.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 22, 2014)

So far...I can't believe the difference! I will dry a real dark blank tomorrow. 
I also like there being the same grit on both sides of the pad.

How may pens do you get out of a package of pads?

Thank you.


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 22, 2014)

Tony,

I think these pads will do fine on an acrylic blank.  My experience is with wood and a CA finish.  Because the first few pads are missing(from a standard set), It ended up taking quite long for the first few pads.  The pads are not as soft as true MM either, so I ended up applying more pressure.  The over using, and stiff pads caused the lifespan to be quite short on these pads(for me).  I used these pads for a while until I found these:  

Micro-mesh 3" x 4" Pads - WoodTurningz

IMHO, these are the best.  I cut them in half and get 2 sets from 1.  

Just my opinion......


----------



## TonyL (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going t try these too. I am not into CA yet though. Do you like these on acrylic?


----------

